# popo 500 HO clutch kit



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

so i bought this clutch kit and i have quite a bit riding experience but not very much tech experience lol....how difficult is it to do a clutch kit on my bike? i would like to do it pretty soon but at the same time im a little skiddish to get started on it because of my lack of experience...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cant be too much harder than a brute.... Tho, I've never seen the inside of a popo clutch before...  Maybe someone here has taken one apart...


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

i can only hope lol youtube is worthless when it comes to popos


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... Man Im tryin my best to get some popo guys on here!


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

It's not hard at all. Ive put two different kits on my bike and they took about an hour or two to install. It is a whole lot easier w/ two people. Especially when your changing the weights. You will also need some sort of press for the big snap ring on the secondary. I made one out of a board and a bolt. I bolted one end to a post and pushed down on the other end w/ the clutch in the middle. and it worked great.


----------

